# Surgical package time for 62355



## brantjea (Oct 31, 2011)

What is the surgical package time for 62355? And is there a good web site offering this information? 

Thankyou for your input


----------



## nrichard (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's the CMS Physician Fee schedule 
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fe...agreement.aspx 
click on accept, it goes to the next pg, under type of information select all, type in your CPT in the HCPCS code spot, and in the bottom scroll bar select all modifiers, hit submit.
On the next page it will tell, the global period for the code you typed in, you even check to see if you can bill for an assistant surgeon, and if modifier 50 is applicable to the procedure.
Modifiers for assistant surgeon are
0-assistant surgeon may be paid w/ documentation
1-assitant surgeon cannot be paid
2-assitant surgeon can be paid
9- assistant surgeon concept does not apply
Bilateral modifiers
1-modifier 50 does apply
2-indicates the procedure by definition is bilateral
0-due to anatomy procedure can not be bilateral
9-bilateral concept does not apply
I only add the above because it took some digging to find a what these modifiers meant and I use this website every day.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 31, 2011)

Global for this code is 10 days.


----------

